# Bunker Drain, Warrington -April 2008



## Bunk3r (Apr 29, 2008)

Going back to when I first found out that Urban Exploring was a recognised pastime and that people explored drains in the UK the two places that stuck out to me the most were the Masticator drain in Leeds, and Bunker Drain (links with username are coincidental, I found UrbEx looking for a different bunker and couldn’t think of anything better). I wanted to see The Masticator for its Victorian features and the view of Leeds from the outfall, and I guess Bunker appealed to me for the modern engineering and the size of it. I didn’t set any plans then to go see them then, too much other stuff on, but eventually curiosity got me and I explored The Masticator. Then I spent more even more time reading about drains and growing even more impressed with bunker. More recently some free time came up so I used it wisely, to visit the mighty Bunker Drain with my brother and one of his friends.

Top of the plughole (stitched photo):






Bottom of the plughole: (don’t be deceived there are several levels inbetween the top and the bottom)





Massive Staircase:





Triangle Chamber: (stitched photo)





And there’s a whole lot of drain and other stuff that I didn’t photograph inbetween!

Link to my other pictures from the occasion (and a few of my brothers).


----------



## JulesP (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeez where do you drain guys find these places?
They look amazing
Guess I'll have to get off my hairy arse and try to get down one someday
nice piccys Bunk3r


----------



## Cane! (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeeze that place is huge!! Good find.


----------



## Bunk3r (Apr 30, 2008)

JulesP said:


> Jeez where do you drain guys find these places?


 I cant take the credit for that this was found by others, in fact its one of the first ones the 'uk drain bunch' (thats not there official title but you know what&who I mean) found, and you can see why they went on look for others.

if you question wasnt rhetorical: a few tips for finding drains:
-look for big outfalls (the outfall for this one looks like a Bunker hence its name, although we got as far as been able to see it we didnt get right inside as we were in wellies and the water level of the river/outfall was to high (only just though)
-look on old maps where streams once were and are no more (because they have been culverted), or wavey postcode areas (indicating they once followed a stream)
-the names of places ("beck lane" for eg would indicate there is/was a beck nearby.
-etc


----------



## Fluxy (Aug 18, 2008)

Stunning place.  I'm so jealous, and awesome photos, well done. *Please* e-mail me at [email protected] asap. I have never visited a BD but would very much like to one day.


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 18, 2008)

Did it friday night was really good apart from the abusive childish graffiti


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2008)

Fluxy said:


> Stunning place.  I'm so jealous, and awesome photos, well done. *Please* e-mail me at [email protected] asap. I have never visited a BD but would very much like to one day.



Not really very likely to happen I'm afraid. Try getting yourself known to people first before asking for information, and do it via PMs please when you get access to them.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 18, 2008)

Excellent pics mate, love seeing the top of the plug hole. We stood underneath it on Friday night, and there was a little water coming down from it. I like Bunker (apart from realising those huge rusty black pipes were for gas  and we were right at the side of them  )

Did you see all the frogs, eels, fish and those wierd shrimp like creatures? I'm sure I've blinded the shrimp things cos i was shining the torch on them cos they fascinated me and I was watching them. 

Excellent work mate, like this place.

 Sal


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is one of mine from Friday before Sal got stressed because of the little gas mains running through Bunker.


----------



## Bunk3r (Aug 18, 2008)

^nice i love that junction so much.

didnt see any 'shrimps' when i went, although it was mating season for the frogs ,so we had plenty of horny frogs around our feet, and of course the eels down near the outfall.


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 18, 2008)

LOL....millions of little shrimps, only about a quarter of an inch big.


----------



## LittleMike (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm 99% sure the black pipes are not gas mains (or sewers as has also been suggested) but water mains. If you listen carefully in places you can hear small pockets of air making strange "tinny" noises


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2008)

I always thought gas mains only used yellow plastic (those that are made of plastic that is).


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 18, 2008)

God knows they had british gas symbols on the new join clamps so we just pressumed they were, I may have been mistaken....would be interesting to know for sure.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 18, 2008)

ooooooooh hope they aren't gas pipes, was ok till i thought that's what they were, then i was freaked out lol. Apart from that, I love the place.

 Sal

ps the shrimps had babies they were holding onto, cute really.


----------



## Fluxy (Aug 19, 2008)

> Not really very likely to happen I'm afraid. Try getting yourself known to people first before asking for information, and do it via PMs please when you get access to them.



No problem! I understand, I will do so in the future  Reading the posts about all of the shrimp, eels and fish is pretty disturbing hehe because I really hate eels, not bothered too much about fish or shrimp though.


----------



## sheep2405 (Aug 19, 2008)

The eels were tiny only short about 6 inches and up in the Bunker room end.


----------

